# Nuevo método de hacer PCB



## MADAY (Ene 10, 2007)

Se trata de usar impresora la cual elimina el tedio de usar lapiz!
ah!  y con una precisión y rapidez inmejorable por los antiguos métodos. 

Bueno el método que conozco es muy preciso, rápido y barato con la propiedad de que la escala es milimétrica sin deformación.


----------



## malev05 (Ene 10, 2007)

un metodo casero y bastante economico consiste en imprimir el PCB en una hoja blanca (de las comunes) de ahi sacarle una fotocopia pero en vez de q la impresion salga en una hoja común que salga en papel calcable o papel manteca. despues se apoya el papel manteca sobre la plaque (pulida) y se le aplica la plancha teniendo en cuenta que todo el toner se pegue a la plaqueta virgen, de ahi al acido.
si disponemos de una impresora laser creo q podemos evitarnos la parte de la fotocopia.
saludos


----------



## MADAY (Ene 10, 2007)

las fotocopiadoras introducen un error de escala en forma radial por lo que no te recomiendo el metodo en series de chips en una pcb, es probable que no encajen los patillajes.


----------



## eidtech (Ene 11, 2007)

http://www.storm.ca/~rheslip/pcbfuser.htm

Modificacion de una impresora laser para imprimir directo sobre el PCB...
Obviamente tambien se puede con una Inkjet.

Saludos...


----------



## Braulio (Ene 11, 2007)

Gracias por los datos.

Creo q cualquier tipo de información util ya sea bastante elemental o muy avanzada y compleja es bienvenida en el foro (de eso me he dado cuenta en el poco tiempo que llevo aquí) porq todas las personas q frecuentan el foro estan en diferentes niveles de aprendisaje de electrónica, desde expertos hasta nosotros los novatos, incluso quizá personas que aun no comienzan. 

Tomando en cuenta eso no tengamos miedo de publicar ni preguntar, siempre habra alguien q necesite lo q publiquemos y algun otro q resuelva nuestras dudas. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## MaMu (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola Maday, gracias por tu aporte. La realidad es que el metodo es bastante viejo. En el caso de las INK JET modificadas para imprimir con tinta indeleble es ya algo viejo, y los resultados no son muy buenos. Si queres ver un ejemplo de modificacion aca te dejo un link. A mi criterio lo mejor lejos sigue siendo la serigrafia.

IMPRESORA INK JET de PCB - MODIFICACION

Saludos.


----------



## MADAY (Ene 11, 2007)

No he hablado de modificar impresoras ni desarmarlas solo de usar impresoras laser com la que usamos en la empresa que es la RICOH y las EPSON con Toner tal vez no quedo claro y el resultado es perfecto, profesional deberias probar.


----------



## MADAY (Ene 11, 2007)

MaMu acabo de ver tu imagen del desarme y me parece atroz mi viejo has de tener mucho dinero para hacer eso o muy desesperado lee mi articulo PCBs y te vas a enterar que el procedimiento es en papel fotografico.
No desarmes mas aqui esos equipos valen oro aun quemados....


----------



## eidtech (Ene 11, 2007)

Mamu, las imagenes que se ven en la pagina se ven muy bien, si es posible obtener esos resultados con la impresion directa esta super bien, aun asi.. no voy a creer todo lo que dice ahi y lo intentare por mi mismo, ya luego les comentare los resultados.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 11, 2007)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Hola Maday, gracias por tu aporte. La realidad es que el metodo es bastante viejo. En el caso de las INK JET modificadas para imprimir con tinta indeleble es ya algo viejo, y los resultados no son muy buenos. Si queres ver un ejemplo de modificacion aca te dejo un link. A mi criterio lo mejor lejos sigue siendo la serigrafia.
> 
> IMPRESORA INK JET de PCB - MODIFICACION
> 
> Saludos.



Orale Mamu, esta idea me parece muy buena,, antes yo utilizaba lo de la impresora láser, pero luego me pase a serigrafía y lo sresultados son muy buenos, pero de todos modos me gustaría intentar esto. Debe hacerse con una láser o puede hacerse con una de chorro de tinta???


Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Ene 12, 2007)

El Link que proporciona Mamu es con una Epson C84, una impresora de chorro de Tinta con resultados bastante aceptable (de acuerdo a las fotos).. 

Incluso es mucho mas facil con una Inkjet que con la Laserjet.


----------



## MaMu (Ene 13, 2007)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usando una de chorro a tinta, con la salverdad de recargar el cartucho con una tinta indeleble de la misma densidad. Los resultados no son malos, pero no son los ideales tampoco, yo no conozco mejor metodo casero que el de la serigrafia. El lograr conseguir una buena tinta y que se seque rapido, es bastante complejo.

Saludos


----------



## sephirot (Ene 13, 2007)

Una pequeña preguntilla, ¿en qué consiste el método casero de serigrafía? Conozco como se hace industrialmente, pero supongo que si es casero, no será tan engorroso, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 13, 2007)

sephirot dijo:
			
		

> Una pequeña preguntilla, ¿en qué consiste el método casero de serigrafía? Conozco como se hace industrialmente, pero supongo que si es casero, no será tan engorroso, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, pues yo no soy experto en serigrafía, un amigo tiene una imprenta y nos ayuda a hacer los circuitos ahi.

Primero imprimimos el circuito con efecto espejo sobre una hoja de papel albanene.
Después sobre una malla se le pone una capa de una tinta fotosensible, cuando ha secado, la impersión del circuito se pone sobre la malla y ambos se meten a una insoladora durante x tiempo.

Con esto, en las partes en que la luz no incidió sobre la malla, la tinta o no recuerdo como se llama, al lavar la malla se cae la tinta de esa parte en dodne la luz no inicidió y así se crea un molde.

Se mezcla tinta para serigrafía con un poco de solvente, y se pone la malla sobre la baquelita y ahora si, con una especie de espátula se toma un poco de tinta y se presiona y resbala contra la malla haciendo que la tinta pase del otro lado y listo. Quitamos la malla y las pistas quedan impresas sobre la baquelita. La tinta seca en tan solo unos 5 minutos y pueden hacer cuantos circuitos quieran, la malla solo hay que lavarla y puede usarse para otras ocasiones.


Saludos y espero haya sido de ayuda mi explicación


----------



## MADAY (Ene 15, 2007)

Creo que desarmar una impresora para hacer PCBs o recurrir a serigrafia es cosa de chinos con dinero la verdad es que si te demoras menos de 30 min por placa de 200mmx 200mm es util pero sino les aconsejoimprimir en papel fotografico con impresora laser y luego plancharlo contra la place fenolica y ya.


----------



## Braulio (Ene 17, 2007)

Claro Maday, pero siempre es bueno aprender nuevos metodos, probarlos y finalmente elegir uno dependiendo del resultado y la eficiencia.
Yo actualmente uso tu método pero en lugar de papel fotográfico uso papel couche (¿se escribe asi?) y los resultados son +ó- aceptables, despues de pelar el papel casi nunca se pegan las pistas de los bordes, entonces tengo q repasar la placa a pulso con un plumon acrílico. Gracias por tu tutorial. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mill_qqt (Ene 17, 2007)

De acuerdo a lo escrito por EinSoldiatGott sobre la explicación del método por serigrafía, personalmente lo hecho en muchas ocasiones ya que yop cuento con un pequeño laboratorio para hacer el revelado de los circuito en la malla y luego se pasa a la baquelita por medio de una pintura aunque yo no trabajo la que dice EinSoldiatGott que es la PVC yo trabajo otra que se demora un poco en secar pero es màs fácil de sacar de la malla ya que la PVC necesita de un disolvente especial para el. Bueno si se animan ha ahcer revelados por el método de serigrafía les colaboraré con mucho Gusto.


----------



## beehard (Feb 5, 2007)

Les comento que estoy por hacer proyecto con la impresora pero con una epson C79 con los cartuhos epson que soportan el agua y demas... que son los originales de Durabrite pigmentados, esto se dio por que vi el link que pusieron ademas use un poco de tinta original de mi muli CX4100 epson y luego de pintar una parte del pertinax y pasandolo por la llama de un calentador 4 segundos lo meti en acido y no se despinto para nada (use el color amarilla para ser mas exacto), con las tintas jenericas probe y se salen apentas toman contacto con el agua, creo que es buena la idea por que ya estoy algo cansado de andar con la fibra o la plancha o tener que fotocopiar el PCB etc..., ahora si funciona bien solo hare el PCB con eagle lo imprimo en el pertinax,un poco de calor y al acido, mas facil imposible.


----------



## MADAY (Abr 3, 2007)

Les adjunto un manual donde explican detalladamente el método de la serigrafia.


----------



## daniel ramirez (Abr 5, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo la idea de hacerlo por serigrafia pero no se que tipo de tinta utilizar le agredeceria si es que alguien me puede ayudar en este problema


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 5, 2008)

http://e-poligraf.com.ar/ 
Y anda al rubro serigrafia->tintas->tintas para circuitos impresos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 5, 2008)

Las empresas que comercializan Kit de circuitos impresos, hacen uso de la serígrafia por el hecho de que los resultados son mucho mejores que tratar de imprimirlo por otro método.
Yo comence haciendo mis impresos con marcadores indelebles, luego use las pluma de tinta china (las rellene con tinta indeleble), avance con el metodo de la plancha y por ultimo acabe aprendiendo lo de la serigrafia, les dire que mucho de eso lo aprendi  solo viendo  a los tipografos cuando les mandaba a imprimir diseños dificiles para hacerlos uno mismo. Luego decidi tomar una clases de serigrafia, de los que abundan en los lugares de impresiones. Y ahora estoy satisfecho por la calidad de mis placas. Y para los que prometieron cumplan sus promesas de colgar ese dichoso manual para que más miembros del Foro saboreen los resultados de este sistema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola: yo probé de todo y lo que mejor qme funciona, no lleva tanto trabajo y las pistas de cobre quedan como de fábrica es diseñando el circuito impreso en la pc en blanco y negro. Las pistas de cobre obviamente en negro. Luego ésto lo imprimo en papel autoadhesivo o vinilo autoadhesivo (depende del dinero que quieran gastar), pero no es mas q 2 o 3 pesos argentinos por cada hoja A4. Luego pego ese papel o vinilo en la placa. con una trincheta o algo corto lo blanco, lo retiro, psao la placa por cloruro ferrico y listo. Antes de retirar el vinilo hago los agujeritos donde estan marcados en el papel o vinilo, luego retiro el papel o vinilo negro y listo. asi las pistas quedan bien rectas, los agujeritos en linea, etc.

no se si les sirva, pero yo hice muchos circuitos con esmaltes y tintas y..... jamas resultó.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 6, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ésto lo imprimo en papel autoadhesivo o vinilo autoadhesivo Luego pego ese papel o vinilo en la placa. con una trincheta o algo corto lo blanco, lo retiro, psao la placa por cloruro ferrico y listo.



Realmente lo cortas tu a mano o mas bien lo que haces es llevarlo a una imprenta donde te lo cortan con un plotter, y tu solamente retiras el vinilo sobrante.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 7, 2008)

Lo corto a mano debido a que en la imprenta laser, (por mas que son amigos mios), no les sirve hacer trabajar toda la maquina cortadora para 1 solo circuito o varios pero todos diferentes.
el negocio de ellos esta en hacer por ejemplo 100 o 500 circuitos iguales, entonces ahi si t lohacen.

pero a mano es bastante facil. t dejo una fotito de un nuevo circuito de una melody que estoy haciendo ahora. lo que queda negro ahi van a ser las pistas de cobre. prolijo no?
y ves bien donde hacer los agujeritos.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2008)

Muy bueno , practico , sensillo y rapido! yo por ahora estoy usando el de la impresora y la plancha pero casi siempre tengo que usar el marcador indeleble para repasar porque no queda muy bien.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 10, 2008)

Bueno amigo desde que empezé  a emplear el papel transfer.. me he olvidado del marcador indeleble! Es super increible ese papel! Transfiere tan bien el tonner que despues de hacer la placa, me cuesta una eternidad sacarlo!


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2008)

Que bueno. ¿Haci se llama el tipo de papel, es para impresoras o fotocopiadortas?, si es para impresoras ¿tiene que ser laser?.
GRacias


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 10, 2008)

Bueno asi se llama aki en mi pais! Empleo copias en tonner plastico!


----------



## zopilote (Abr 10, 2008)

anthony123 podrias explayarte más en tu explicación, suena interesante para solo decir que usas algun plastico transferible.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 11, 2008)

Anthony123 se refiere al metodo de la plancha. 
En el buscador del foro encontraras bastante información sobre este metodo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 11, 2008)

Asi es compañero pepechip! El metodo de la plancha.. pero lo especial es el papel! Transfire el toner como si estubiera haciendo la copia directamente sobre la bakelita


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2008)

El papel lo usas en la impresora o en la fotocopiadora,( si es impresora) laser?. gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 11, 2008)

Se puede usar en impresoras laser o fotocopiadoras! Yo empleo la fotocopiadora de una tienda! Siempre las pido con un poco mas de sason para que queden oscuritas!


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2008)

Ok voy a comprar esas hojas entonces y comento resultados.
gracias


----------



## Elias Grusevich (May 13, 2008)

Estimado pepechip el tutorial que especificas en el foro tiene muchas falencias que en particular respecto del papel es absolutamente vago y como sabrás MADAY ha sido tremendamente claro al decir que el papel y el tonner plastico son  el meollo del asunto y a lo que yo agregaría que no usen acetona sobre la placa ya que se cristaliza a temperatura ambiente por lo que sacar la grasa debe ser con alcohol puro no mas. Respecto del papel transfer Anthony123 especifica marca y serie del mismo para continuar con las pruebas que determinen el metodo mas apropiado para lograr el buen tutorial de trabajo.


----------



## Manonline (May 17, 2008)

Tambien hay que pensar que el metodo mas apropiado, no siempre es la calidad lo mas importante, sino que tambien importa el precio, y mucho. Un buen balance entre estos dos, hace al mejor metodo.

En casos es necesario una excelente calidad sin importar el precio.
Otras veces es necesario solo una placa funcional a un precio aceptable.
Y a veces uno no dispone de los recursos para poder pagar cualquiera de los ultimos dos.

Para el metodo de planchado se puede utilizar cualquier material tolerante al calor, ya que lo que transfiere el toner es eso: el calor. En lo posible qe las hojas sean satinadas (no porosas) ya que tienen menor adherencia y se despega con mayor facilidad el toner. Esto no quita qe podamos usar hojas comunes y corrientes, pero la calidad sera mayor con hojas satinadas.
NO tienen qe ser barnizadas, hay algunas hojas qe vienen con una pelicula plastica, como algunas de fotografia, que se derrite y se pega al impreso, arruinando el trabajo, o pegandose a la plancha.

Yo personalmente, las ultimas placas qe hice, utilice el metodo de planchado con hojas de una revista de una inmobiliaria que son finas y satinadas... Busque una linda hojita, la arranque prolijamente, la imprimi con la impresora laser y la planche menos de 5 mins (hasta qe se hacian traslucidas las pistas). Apenas terminaba de planchar, ponia la placa en un bols con agua caliente para que se afloje el papel excedente (fria no porque se corre riesgo de que se despegue el toner durante el atacado). Dejaba la placa unos 5 minutos yy enfriaba el agua echandole agua fria al agua caliente... Una vez frio, metia la mano y sacaba la placa. Presionando con el dedo sacaba los restos de papel hasta que solo qedaban las pistas. A veces era necesario pasar una punta para sacar papel entre dos pistas cercanas.

Asi me resulto perfecto las ultimas veces sin gastar un centavo en hojas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jul 24, 2008)

Hay modelos de impresoras  que realizan su trabajo en discos compactos y papel, quien planee comprarse una utilicelo para placas de circuito impreso tambien, lo vi y funciona ok. Similar a este modelo:
http://www.ddmsa.com/prod/cd_dvd_impresoras_color_prism.html 
 Saludos.


----------



## Otrebor (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, para hacer mis impresos yo uso la tecnica de la plancha pero con una diferencia en uno de los pasos que hacen la mayoria de ustedes.
1- Primero si o si uso papel fotogafico y con el mayor contraste posible (Usar solamente impresora laser).
2- (Este es el paso diferente a los demas) Cuando terminemos de planchar nuestra placa, no la tiren en el agua, dejen enfriar lentamente la placa y el paepl (aproximadamente 4 ó 5 minutos) despues retiran el papel y disfruten de los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Otrebor dijo:
			
		

> 2- (Este es el paso diferente a los demas) Cuando terminemos de planchar nuestra placa, no la tiren en el agua, dejen enfriar lentamente la placa y el paepl (aproximadamente 4 ó 5 minutos) despues retiran el papel y disfruten de los resultados.



Y cual es la diferencia empirica del resultado normal y del tuyo amigo?


----------



## Otrebor (Sep 18, 2008)

si mojas el papel quedan fibras de el en la tinta y  por lo tanto las pistas no salen correctamente.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmmm tenes toda la razon..! Pero no haces mucho esfuerzo para sacar el papel?


----------



## Otrebor (Sep 18, 2008)

Para nada, solamente tenes que dejarlo enfriar bien para que la tinta se adiera bien al cobre, es cuestion de practicar, lo mas probable es que no te salga bien en el primer intento, pero una vez que le agarras la mano salen excelentes.


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

amigos,he visto todas las formas e ideas para hacer los circuitos impresos.
yo utilicé una impresora laserjet 4l para imprimir en papel transfer hp,el que tiene una cara que es como microcorrugada,y tambien hojas de tranfer comun con un buen resultado,pero como con planchado no salían bien pegadas a la placa de pertinax usé una maquinita de las que transfieren fotos y logos a las gorras y remeras,que tienen una tela especial para alta temperatura,a la cual le regulaba la temperatura y el tiempo
experimentando con ambos factores lograba hacer transferencias perfectas sin usar la plancha.
lamentablemente tuve que vender la maquina de transfer,aunque aún tengo la laser y no puedo seguir haciendolo así.
es casi tan buen metodo como la serigrafía ,pero mucho mas simple.
si pueden consigan unaque ande bien y no se van a arrepentir
saludos redservimax


----------



## luchovl2 (Dic 23, 2008)

Aunque llegando tal vez un poco tarde...
Mi método: papal ilustración mate de 130 gramos aunque puede variar el gramaje, muy grueso no sirve. Impresión laser directamente y para transferir una máquina hecha por mi, la cual paso a describir. Agarro un soladador y lo desarmo hasta sus más básicos componentes, lo que interesa es el alambre y el material que use para aislarlo del resto del soldador, mica generalmente. Por otro lado conseguir esos rodillos metálicos como de impresora, no se si se llaman rodillos pero supongamos, en el cual pondremos el alambre del soldador de la misma manera en que estaba originalmente. Además se necesita otro rodillo para hacer como una plastificadora, la placa pasará entre ambos rodillos. Mi idea inicial era poner un motor para que el rodillo se mueva solo pero necesitaba mucha reducción para conseguir la velocidad deseada. O sea que lo muevo con la mano, lo cual es un porquería. Otra cuestión es la temperatura que tiene que alcanzar el rodillo, también lo hago manual. Mido con tester, multímetro para los que lo conozcan así, hasta que alcance 200 grados celcius más o menos. Cuando alcanza la temperatura desenchufo la resistencia, la desplazo a un costado y paso la placa por donde estaba la resistencia. La paso en diagonal una vez por cada esquina. Lo que está bueno es que a la hora de sacar el papel este sale prácticamente entero, o sea no queda nada en la placa. Tal vez un poco en donde las pistas pasan muy juntas. Y el resultado en cuanto a precisión es el mejor que obtuve. Con las fotos se va enteder mejor espero.

Cualquier pregunta, será respondida. Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 6, 2009)

El documento original, lo pueden encontrar en:

http://galileo.spaceports.com/~fishbake/transfer/trans.htm

Para que puedan realizarlo, es mejor que consigan una impresora laser; porque, el autor afirmar que funciona tambien con fotocopias, pero es muy dificil encontrar a alguien que alquile su fotocopia para una impresion en ese tipo de papel, yo encontre ese inconveniente.


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 20, 2009)

Resumo algo sencillo que me ha dado buenos resultados. Compren papel termosensible, sobre el hago una impresion tipo "espejo" con una impresora laser, de modo que cuando pongan el papel sobre la placa quede como tiene que quedar. Si no tienen impresora laser, hagan una impresion comun en un papel comun y despues hagan una fotocopia sobre el papel termosensible, esta de mas decir que todo esto debe realizarse sobre la cara activa del papel. Luego, hay que poner la impresion sobre la placa y pasarle la plancha haciendo presion, una vez hecho esto poner todo en agua hasta observar que solito el papel se levanta. Sacarlo con cuidado. No es muy caro y da buenos resultados, los que le hayan agarradola mano del todo como yo tendran que hacer algun retoque con el marcardor. Espero haber sido claro y que les sirva


----------



## Bajista7 (Ene 25, 2010)

Perdonen pero di una leida general a este post, pero me quedé con una duda, antes de decirla aclaro que ya me enteré que para usar una Ink-Jet es necesario despues pasarla a una fotocopiadora pero que eso a su vez puede causar errores de dimensiones... entonces aqui viene la duda...

¿como puedo usa una Ink-Jet para hacer una PCB prolija?... traté de usar papel transfer pero éste deja una capa "plástica" sobre donde no hay tinta y pues obviamente no deja que el liquido que desvanece el cobre no llega a él... :-D y el Photo Paper no pega la tinta al cobre sniff... entonces alguna idea??? gracias :-D


----------



## fcirux (Nov 24, 2014)

hola tengo un epson c 79 y la modifique para imprimir circuitos en pcb pero me sale error de papel o papel atascado como modifico el sensor?? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Nov 24, 2014)

Sacale fotos al sensor que seguramente es un opto abierto y podtias moverlo de posicion, y una foto a la modificacion toma en cuenta que un porcentaje muy bajo de los compañeros va a ver tu mensaje y otro menos ha echo la modificación en una impresora como la tuya.
Se me hace rara la modificacion que intentas hacer , la tinta esa no aguanta el cloruro ferrico o si ?


----------



## fcirux (Nov 24, 2014)

dale mañ te paso fotos, ya logre imprimir una ves moviendo el sensor con el dedo simulando la hoja. calente la placa antes de imprimir para que se seque la tinta y luego hice la prueba y si aguanta el cloruro. gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## fcirux (Nov 25, 2014)

ese es el sensor tenes idea que se puede hacer?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 25, 2014)

Es un optoacoplador abierto, es como un switch óptico si pones algo que interrumpa el haz infrarrojo se activa, así que hay varias opciones de solucionar tu problema y una de ellas podría ser cambiarlo por otro tipo que no sea de forma de herradura o cambiarlo de posicion. Pero debes analizar cual su procedimiento.
O sea ¿ si lo dejas permanentemente opturado funciona la impresora?


----------



## fcirux (Nov 25, 2014)

No, si lo dejo obturado me dice papel atascado.. Y como se te ocurre que lo pueda solucionar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2014)

fcirux dijo:


> No, si lo dejo obturado me dice papel atascado.. Y como se te ocurre que lo pueda solucionar?



Ese tipo de sensor detecta cuando el papel está entrando o cuando el papel está saliendo, será cuestión de engañarlo de alguna forma. 

Dibuja algo parecido a un esquema de la máquina visto *lateralmente* e identifica donde se aloja el sensor


----------



## fcirux (Nov 25, 2014)

dale lo dibujo y te lo paso


----------



## fcirux (Nov 25, 2014)

A mi me gustaría directamente anularlo asi no dependo de él, crees que es posible?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 25, 2014)

Lo mas probable es que no puedas anularlo por que es solo un sensor, lo que hace el bloqueo es un microcontrolador en la placa principal que es al que hay que engañar.


----------



## keyboarder61 (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola, estoy estudiando esto de las plaquetas hechas manualmente y quisiera saber un poco mas, que los mas experimentados cuenten: que cosas uno puede tener en cuenta a la hora de acomodar los componentes de un esquema en un pcb, estuve viendo de acomodar los componentes del circuito segun las funciones que cumplen dentro de la placa como "etapas" pero siempre se me cruzan las salidas de estas y las entradas en lo que seria el centro de la placa. y tambien tengo un par de problemas como acomodar los integrados para que el capacitor que los estabiliza llegue a masa facilmente... si, son medio un quilombo  mis plaquetas por eso mismo quiero mejorarlas para hacerlas mas "productivas" que tengan mejor diseño aprovechar mas el espacio entre otras cosas que se pueden mejorar bastante


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 20, 2015)

keyboarder61 dijo:


> Hola, estoy estudiando esto de las plaquetas hechas manualmente y quisiera saber un poco mas, que los mas experimentados cuenten: que cosas uno puede tener en cuenta a la hora de acomodar los componentes de un esquema en un pcb, estuve viendo de acomodar los componentes del circuito segun las funciones que cumplen dentro de la placa como "etapas" pero siempre se me cruzan las salidas de estas y las entradas en lo que seria el centro de la placa. y tambien tengo un par de problemas como acomodar los integrados para que el capacitor que los estabiliza llegue a masa facilmente... si, son medio un quilombo  mis plaquetas por eso mismo quiero mejorarlas para hacerlas mas "productivas" que tengan mejor diseño aprovechar mas el espacio entre otras cosas que se pueden mejorar bastante



Leete esto que está muy interesante:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diseno-pcbs-reglas-guias-consejos-53256/
Saludos!


----------

